# se la stampante si inceppasse, liberiamo i fogli, no?



## lautaro

Ciao a tutti,l'altro giorno ho trovato scritta questa frase sulla stampante qui al lavoro. A me pare corretta, ma molti dicono che l'uso del congiuntivo è sbagliato...avrebbero usato un'altra forma o avrebbero girato la frase (con risultati a dir poco esilaranti)...mi chiedo se sono io a non vedere l'errore.



> "...se la stampante si inceppasse, proviamo a liberare i fogli, no?"



grazie


----------



## rebusX

In effetti messa così non mi pare molto corretta, con l'indicativo in un periodo ipotetico.
Si potrebbe dire: "Se la stampante si inceppasse, dovremmo provare a liberare i fogli", oppure "Se la stampante si inceppasse, sarebbe logico pensare: "proviamo a liberare i fogli, no?""
Oppure mettere tutto all'indicativo: "Quando la stampante si inceppa, proviamo a liberare i fogli, no?"
Io la vedo così...


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao. D'accordo con RebusX:


> "Se la stampante si inceppasse, dovremmo provare a liberare i fogli",
> "Se/Quando la stampante si inceppa, proviamo a liberare i fogli, no?"


Ma direi anche (e mi sembra questa l'intenzione del periodo originale, che combina congiuntivo e imperativo -non indicativo-): "_Se la stampante si dovesse inceppare, proviamo/provate (innanzitutto/prima di tutto) a liberare i fogli_".


----------



## Anja.Ann

> "...se la stampante si inceppasse, proviamo a liberare i fogli, no?"



Ciao, Lautaro

Secondo me non è l'uso del congiuntivo a suscitare ilarità quanto il verbo "liberare" abbinato ai "fogli". 

Personalmente direi "Se la stampante si inceppa, siete pregati di rimuovere i fogli incastrati. (Grazie)."


----------



## chipulukusu

Connie Eyeland said:


> Ciao. D'accordo con RebusX:
> 
> Ma direi anche (e mi sembra questa l'intenzione del periodo originale, che combina congiuntivo e imperativo -non indicativo-): "_Se la stampante si dovesse inceppare, proviamo/provate (innanzitutto/prima di tutto) a liberare i fogli_".



Ciao Connie, quando hai tempo mi spiegheresti una cosa di cui non riesco a darmi ragione, col mio italiano regolato più a orecchio che in base alle regole grammaticali?

Perché _se la stampante si inceppasse proviamo a liberare i fogli_ mi sembra una schifezza, mentre _se la stampante si dovesse inceppare proviamo a liberare i fogli _mi sembra del tutto naturale?

P.S. ovviamente l'appello è rivolto a tutti, non voglio dire che Connie sia l'unica autorità in materia...


----------



## VogaVenessian

chipulukusu said:


> Ciao Connie, quando hai tempo mi spiegheresti una cosa di cui non riesco a darmi ragione, col mio italiano regolato più a orecchio che in base alle regole grammaticali?
> 
> Perché _se la stampante si inceppasse proviamo a liberare i fogli_ mi sembra una schifezza, mentre _se la stampante si dovesse inceppare proviamo a liberare i fogli _mi sembra del tutto naturale?
> 
> P.S. ovviamente l'appello è rivolto a tutti, non voglio dire che Connie sia l'unica autorità in materia...


Credo che dipenda proprio dall'orecchio: ti suona meglio il più frequente "dovesse" piuttosto che il più raro "inceppasse"; però sono entrambe le forme corrette dell'imperfetto congiuntivo.
Venendo al merito della frase mi sembra comunque strampalata come avviso da esporre sulla stampante dell'ufficio. Io colgo una connotazione ironica del tipo: "Quello st...zo  di  collega che incastra i fogli, abbia la compiacenza di toglierli!"


----------



## dragonseven

chipulukusu said:


> Ciao Connie, quando hai tempo mi spiegheresti una cosa di cui non riesco a darmi ragione, col mio italiano regolato più a orecchio che in base alle regole grammaticali?
> 
> Perché _se la stampante si inceppasse proviamo a liberare i fogli_ mi sembra una schifezza, mentre _se la stampante si dovesse inceppare proviamo a liberare i fogli _mi sembra del tutto naturale?
> 
> P.S. ovviamente l'appello è rivolto a tutti, non voglio dire che Connie sia l'unica autorità in materia...


Ciao Chipu
il fatto penso sia che nella prima frase il "si" te la suona riflessiva mentre è passiva, nella seconda, con l'aiuto dell'ausiliare, meno. (Ho sottolineato il penso, perché sono pronto a prendermi le mie.)

Effettivamente anche a me risulta più naturale metterla così: "_se la stampante dovesse inceppar*si* proviamo a liberare i fogli" o anche "se la stampante si dovesse inceppare a causa dei fogli proviamo a toglierli". 
_Ancor meglio scriverei: "_se la stampante dovesse incepparsi proviamo a ripristinarla/aggiustarla" _oppure "_se i fogli si incastrano (_o_ inceppano/dovessero inceppare) nella (_o_ la) stampante proviamo a liberarla/ripristinarla/toglierli.", _anche se _liberarla _non mi piace molto_. _


----------



## VogaVenessian

VogaVenessian said:


> ...
> Venendo al merito della frase mi sembra comunque strampalata come avviso da esporre sulla stampante dell'ufficio. Io colgo una connotazione ironica del tipo: "Quello st...zo  di  collega che incastra i fogli, abbia la compiacenza di toglierli!"


Scusate l'autocitazione ma fatico a concepire non tanto la frase ma LA NECESSITÀ di scriverla così: se i fogli sono incastrati è DI PER SÈ evidente che non si può continuare a stampare! Mi sbaglio? Allora il "grido di dolore" di chi, INNOCENTE, vuole stampare ma trova i fogli incastrati dal precedente utilizzatore, rendiamolo in modo più incisivo.


----------



## dragonseven

VogaVenessian said:


> Scusate l'autocitazione ma fatico a concepire non tanto la frase ma LA NECESSITÀ di scriverla così: se i fogli sono incastrati è DI PER SÈ evidente che non si può continuare a stampare! Mi sbaglio? Allora il "grido di dolore" di chi, INNOCENTE, vuole stampare ma trova i fogli incastrati dal precedente utilizzatore, rendiamolo in modo più incisivo.


Ciao Voga, sono d'accordo con te, ma in ufficio, dove non v'è competizione tra colleghi ma più spirito di solidarietà e fratellanza, lo scriveresti come al post #6?


----------



## VogaVenessian

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Voga, sono d'accordo con te, ma in ufficio, dove non v'è competizione tra colleghi ma più spirito di solidarietà e fratellanza, lo scriveresti come al post #6?



_"Fratello, non lasciare i fogli incastrati nella stampante!"
_
Va meglio così?


----------



## dragonseven

VogaVenessian said:


> _"Fratello, non lasciare i fogli incastrati nella stampante!"
> _
> Va meglio così?


Scusa, mi devo essere espresso male. Non volevo dire in sagrestia intendevo in un ufficio non da agenti immobiliari che si fanno la guerra, ma, che so, di disegnatori industriali, dove ci deve essere collaborazione reciproca. Quindi ripropongo la domanda: lo scriveresti come al post #6?


----------



## VogaVenessian

dragonseven said:


> Scusa, mi devo essere espresso male. Non volevo dire in sagrestia intendevo in un ufficio non da agenti immobiliari che si fanno la guerra, ma, che so, di disegnatori industriali, dove ci deve essere collaborazione reciproca. Quindi ripropongo la domanda: lo scriveresti come al post #6?


Nel #6 NON dicevo di scriverla così (leggi bene Dragon!). Mi chiedevo se la nota di ironia di cui al #1 si poteva rendere in maniera più efficace. Ma forse sbaglio io: "_Se la stampante si inceppasse, proviamo a liberare i fogli, no?_" è scevro di ogni intento ironico.
Comunque la discussione sta deragliando e qui mi fermo.


----------



## dragonseven

Io ho letto bene! Non è al #6 che dici di volerla scrivere così, anzi non lo dici affatto, da nessuna parte. Io, la domanda, te l'ho fatta solo dopo aver letto il post #8. Ho immaginato che quello che vi è scritto potesse essere la continuazione del #6 (vista anche l'autocitazione). Era solo per conferma, niente di male, non ricapiterà più, la prossima volta mi terrò il dubbio. 
Perdonami se ti ho offesa;


----------



## Anja.Ann

VogaVenessian said:


> _"Fratello, non lasciare i fogli incastrati nella stampante!"_


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao! Lasciando per un momento da parte i pareri e le critiche che potremmo esprimere sul tono del messaggio, ironico per alcuni, risentito per altri, la frase di per sé sembrerebbe grammaticale se togliessi quel congiuntivo e lo sostituissi con un indicativo:
_Se la stampante si inceppa, proviamo a liberarne i fogli, no?_

Con il congiuntivo io vedrei di buon occhio una costruzione così: 
_Se la stampante si inceppasse, si provi a liberarne i fogli! No?_

E mille altre ancora. Visto che la lingua italiana ci consente questo ed altro!



S.V


----------



## chipulukusu

Grazie a tutti per le risposte

Questo per me è uno dei maggiori misteri della lingua italiana ed una delle maggiori cause dei miei strafalcioni. Il fatto che l'imperfetto (in questo caso congiuntivo) sia un tempo particolarmente indicato ad esprimere una condizione lo capisco, è così anche in altre lingue. Ad esempio _se arrivavo prima, venivo a trovarti_ mi sembra accettabile, anche se sarebbe più corretto dire _se fossi arrivato prima, sarei venuto a trovarti_

Ma è la coesistenza di imperfetto e presente (esortativo in questo caso) in una frase come _se la stampase si inceppase leviamo i fogli che mi destabilizza_. In Inglese, per esempio, una costruzione del genere sarebbe un attentato alle orecchie...

Eppure _se la stampante si dovesse inceppare_,_ leviamo i fogli_, mi suona perfettamente normale e non riesco ancora a darmi una spiegazione definitiva, nonostante grazie a voi sono riuscito a fare un poco di luce sull'argomento.


----------



## Sempervirens

chipulukusu said:


> Grazie a tutti per le risposte
> 
> Questo per me è uno dei maggiori misteri della lingua italiana ed una delle maggiori cause dei miei strafalcioni. Il fatto che l'imperfetto (in questo caso congiuntivo) sia un tempo particolarmente indicato ad esprimere una condizione lo capisco, è così anche in altre lingue. Ad esempio _se arrivavo prima, venivo a trovarti_ mi sembra accettabile, anche se sarebbe più corretto dire _se fossi arrivato prima, sarei venuto a trovarti_
> 
> Ma è la coesistenza di imperfetto e presente (esortativo in questo caso) in una frase come _se la stampase si inceppase leviamo i fogli che mi destabilizza_. In Inglese, per esempio, una costruzione del genere sarebbe un attentato alle orecchie...
> 
> Eppure _se la stampante si dovesse inceppare_,_ leviamo i fogli_, mi suona perfettamente normale e non riesco ancora a darmi una spiegazione definitiva, nonostante grazie a voi sono riuscito a fare un poco di luce sull'argomento.



Scusa, Chipulukusu, non credo di aver capito bene. Vuoi dire che non riesci a capire la frase italiana perché la confronti con un'altra lingua? In questo caso con una che ha ben poco a che vedere con l'italiano? Ti dispiacerebbe spiegarti meglio?

È forse la dicitura ''imperfetto'' che ti fa immaginare l'uso di questo verbo solamente per descrivere i fatti accaduti o non accaduti nel passato? 

Ciao!


----------



## chipulukusu

Sempervirens said:


> È forse la dicitura ''imperfetto'' che ti fa immaginare l'uso di questo verbo solamente per descrivere i fatti accaduti o non accaduti nel passato?
> Ciao!



Esatto Sempervirens! Ed hai ragione, ho preso la questione troppo alla larga.

E' proprio la valenza naturale di condizionale dell'imperfetto che mi confonde le idee. Non dico che uso i tempi a sproposito, ma li ho sempre usati perché li ho imparati così, ma non mi sono mai soffermato a capire le scritture grammaticali sottostanti.

Quello che cerco (miseramente) di dire è questo:

1) Se la stampante _si inceppasse, __libereremmo _i fogli. Congiuntivo imperfetto + condizionale presente, mi suona benissimo

2) Se la stampante _si inceppasse, liberiamo_ i fogli. Congiuntivo imperfetto + presente (esortativo o semplice), mi suona malissimo

3) Se la stampante si _inceppa_, liberiamo i fogli. Presente + Presente, mi suona perfettamente naturale.

Diciamo che è vero che la frase ipotetica con il congiuntivo imperfetto esprime un'eventualità proiettata nel futuro. Se l'avvenimento fosse già accaduto, non ci sarebbe condizione. Però l'imperfetto, sia pure congiuntivo, mantiene una sua natura (imperfetta appunto...) che mal si concilia con un tempo semplice come il presente o il futuro semplice.

E allora non mi spiego come mai:

4) se la stampante si dovesse inceppare, liberiamo i fogli, mi sembra perfettamente naturale e addirittura

4bis) se la stampante si dovesse inceppare, libereremo i fogli, congiuntivo imperfetto + futuro semplice, non mi suona neanche male.

Altro esempio:

_se piovesse prendo l'ombrello_, non lo direi mai;

_se dovesse piovere prendo/prenderò l'ombrello, _posso tranquillamente dirlo.

Se mi dite che è solo un problema di cadenza e di musicalità della lingua mi metto il cuore in pace e smetto di cercare una spiegazione


----------



## ohbice

chipulukusu said:


> Se mi dite che è solo un problema di cadenza e di musicalità della lingua mi metto il cuore in pace e smetto di cercare una spiegazione



A me la frase dell'o.p. non da fastidio. Voglio dire che è un problema di orecchio? Non so, non ne sono sicuro. Connie, che ha introdotto il _si dovesse inceppare_, potrebbe forse spiegare il motivo per cui a suo parere _si inceppasse _e _si dovesse inceppare _sono diversi dal punto di vista grammaticale.

Tornando alla frase iniziale, la mia preferenza va al modo indicativo: _Se la stampante si inceppa, provare a liberare i fogli!_


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Chipu.
Non devi pensare all'imperfetto congiuntivo come se esprimesse un tempo passato (come l'imperfetto indicativo). 
Infatti trasformando la frase all'indicativo, usi il presente, non l'imperfetto _(se la stampante si inceppasse => se la stampante si inceppa_).
L'imperfetto congiuntivo si usa per esprimere un'eventualità, non collocata nel passato: es. _Se stasera venissi a trovarti, ti [trovo/troverei]?_ (_venissi_ è chiaramente riferito ad un'azione futura rispetto al momento in cui si parla). 
L'aggiunta del modale (_dovesse_) sottolinea meglio il senso di eventualità e la rende più rara rispetto all'indicativo: _se si inceppa _è simile a_ quando si inceppa _(è normale che accada ogni tanto); _se si dovesse inceppare_ esprime un'eventualità meno frequente, un caso meno prevista.
Il verbo della principale è un imperativo (espresso con il congiuntivo esortativo nel caso della prima persona plurale), non un indicativo presente (che non potrebbe andare insieme al congiuntivo imperfetto della secondaria). 
Siamo tutti d'accordo che in un simile avviso, il modo indicativo nella secondaria, anziché il congiuntivo, sarebbe il più naturale:
_Se la stampante si inceppa a causa di fogli incastrati, [proviamo a disincastrarli, no?!/ disincastriamoli, no?!/ per favore disincastrateli!/ siete pregati di disincastrarli!]_


----------



## chipulukusu

Connie Eyeland said:


> Ciao, Chipu.
> Non devi pensare all'imperfetto congiuntivo come se esprimesse un te, graziempo passato (come l'imperfetto indicativo).
> Infatti trasformando la frase all'indicativo, usi il presente, non l'imperfetto _(se la stampante si inceppasse => se la stampante si inceppa_).



Ciao Connie, grazie Si, deve essere proprio come dici tu, quello che mi manda in confusione è il fatto che le frasi condizionali sconvolgono l'utilizzo normale dei tempi.

Ad esempio, se dico si chiese se fosse giusto chiamarlo, nel caso in cui fosse arrivato in tempo, l'imperfetto congiuntivo nella frase interrogativa indiretta mantiene la concordanza con il passato, mentre il tempo perfetto del congiuntivo nella frase condizionale si riferisce ad un tempo futuro rispetto al momento in cui l'interrogativa viene espressa.

Comunque credo di essere caduto in un equivoco iniziale: _se si inceppasse, se si dovesse inceppare_ vanno bene con l'imperativo, *non* con il presente indicativo (e neanche con il presente esortativo che penso di essermi inventato di sana pianta).

Credo che sia meglio che mi astenga dal fare considerazioni grammaticali, non è il mio forte!!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Chipu.


> Comunque credo di essere caduto in un equivoco iniziale: _se si inceppasse, se si dovesse inceppare_ vanno bene con l'imperativo, *non* con il presente indicativo Esatto!
> 
> (e neanche con il presente esortativo che penso di essermi inventato di sana pianta). L'imperativo vero e proprio è quello delle seconde persone sing. e plur. (_[libera/liberate] i fogli_!); per le altre persone si usa il congiuntivo presente che assume funzione esortativa, da cui il nome di "congiuntivo esortativo" (_[egli liberi/ noi liberiamo/ essi liberino] i fogli!_). In questo caso, il "_proviamo a liberare i fogli (no?!)"_ è un congiuntivo esortativo e va bene insieme al congiuntivo imperfetto della secondaria, così come va bene l'imperativo.


----------

